# Fiddler crabs



## jpowell79 (Jan 15, 2014)

Can u catch fiddler crabs this time of the yr, this is my first trip down this time of the yr, mostly fish fall and can get plenty of them. Just wondering if you can get them in this cold weather. And also when fishing for sheepshead i see some people using live oysters, where can i find them at? Thanks..


----------



## dotties cutter (Jan 15, 2014)

You might get lucky on a sunny day at low tide and the fiddlers will be out but we usually wind up digging them out. Oysters are along most of our salt creek banks just don't step in a soft mud hole and wear leather work gloves. We fish the  Saint Simons Island, Jekyll area.


----------



## jpowell79 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info...gonna try it in Savannah area this weekend..


----------



## Bama B (Jan 15, 2014)

You should be able to find some. Weather not cold right now. Low tides in the afternoon. Good luck


----------



## jpowell79 (Jan 16, 2014)

Is turners creek ramp still accessible? What would be the closet ramp to put in the get to Wassaw..


----------



## BG77 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep they actually redid Turners. Good luck!


----------



## jpowell79 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, yeah last time i was over that way they had it closed working on it, hadnt been in that area in awhile...


----------



## ssmith (Jan 28, 2014)

*Diggin Fiddlers*

In the winter in Tampa Fla used to use the tire removal steel rod-took the flat end to remove hubcaps with-stuck in on an angle-behind the hole in the mudflats and forced them to the surface.-Sure caught a lot of sheepshead that way. That was only 50 years ago.Ha


----------



## declemen (Jan 29, 2014)

we dug up about 200 fiddlers on sunday, had no problem getting them, just have to know where to look,message me and I will tell you where, I have used oysters off of the bank or off pilings, and I have bought fresh oysters in a cup, I find no benefit to either, other than the ones in a cup are faster to get, caught plenty of sheepshead on both


----------



## bills31406 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, I live in the Savannah area, and would love to learn how to dig for fiddlers.  Any info shared would be honored!


----------

